# Ducks?



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

do they fly ? also you need to keep a pool or some sort of water that you can keep clean and not have a stagnant pooopy pond. I would say at least 4 ft. I would be afraid dogs etc would try to get in and get them. I probably wont hurt the tree, seems to me that duck poo would be good as chicken poo for fertilizer.


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

We keep free range ducks, they wander around the property all day and come in at night when we feed them. If your concerned about them flying off, clip their wings. 

We turned out swimming pool into a pond for them and they eat around the pool and stay there at night.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

I already have a tank set up figured out. Like I said its not my first time keeping ducks. Its actually going to be a cute little set up and I found a nice submersible pump I can use to pump the water to the garden and trees. I will post pics when it is done. 

Not to be contrary but ducks don't actually NEED water to swim in. They just need water next to their food to help them digest and not choke. But I think it is nice to provide them with a pond!

The only reason I am even building a fence is because of my own dog. I have a border collie that isn't good about leaving stock alone so I am building a pen to keep them separated when I am not around. He has killed my chickens before.

I am going to get flightless ducks so they shouldn't be able to go any where. I really want Silver Appleyards but don't know about availability. 

Also I wasn't thinking about them hurting the tree? More like the ducks getting sick from eating too many fallen peaches? Probably a dumb thought.


----------

